# Canon canada repair sucks..they would want you to revisit!!!!



## channs (Sep 4, 2010)

I recently had a bad experience with canon Canada. Took my 50D with kit lens 17-85mm for focus adjustment. Got the camera after 2 weeks. I was surprised to see big dust particles when i look in from viewfinder...their quality control sucks... Focus seemed ok after I took some pics of kid...focused on eyes. Took the camera to them again. They cleaned it. Started testing the focus again, the lens still needed micro adjustment..even after 2 visits to canon repair center.. 
They took $225 for all what they did.

Anyone else having problems with canon repair center ? Do they really do anything ?


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 4, 2010)

Never sent my gear in (even though i'm seing some focus problems on my 24-70 so might think about it). But I did call Canon USA Tech Support once and kid you not that is the best technical Support rep I have ever talked to. I might send my lens in soon, since I signed up for CPS and I get a 20% repair discount and faster shipping


----------

